# Leaving your dogs alone in parked cars



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Obviously I'm not talking about the height of summer but do you do this? 

Some friends of mine have asked me to join them for a dog walk followed by a pub lunch and they expect me to leave my dogs in the car while we have lunch. I have told them I'm not prepared to do this. Am I being unreasonable or over fussy? I would appreciate your opinions on this.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't do it personally. It has been known for people to break the window to steal dogs. 
I'm not sure Gandhi would like it anyway if we disappeared from view as he likes to know where we are in an unfamiliar place


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy doesn't mind, she just curls up but we usually only do it when needs must and we can see the car. Really, we just need everywhere to be dog friendly  Could you park where you can see the car from the pub?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I used to do it with my previous dogs but only where we could park the car where we could see them, and they were large dogs, but would never do it now with all the news of dog stealing. We love pub lunches and have found a dog friendly pub where ever we are in the country, just takes a bit of research on the net first and then I give them a call first to confirm because some websites arn't always up to date. Some beautiful pubs are amazingly dog friendly and many will provide your dog with a bowl of water and a treat.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

go to a dog friendly pub i say ,I have just had my 40th wedding anniversary and Romeo came with us to the Hotel he had a great time we did as well .


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

A friend had their lurcher stolen from the car they broke a window. Only left her while he popped into newsagents.
He did get her back after two years thanks to microchip. 
So for me a big no no.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't, even though I know some people think I am being over protective, was invited to a pub meal recently, as Dudley had been left a to alone indoors for a while anyway I didn't want to leave him for the eve, I asked if they knew if the pub was dog friendly, they said they weren't sure but if not I could walk him up the lane first - took me a while to realise they meant 'and then leave him in the car' - I checked and luckily it was dog friendly or I would have declined the invite.
I do occasionally pop into a shop or something if I can see him. I know plenty of people who still leave dogs in cars, but I wouldn't. 
We were away earlier in the year at a campsite next to a hotel, walked through the car park in the evening and heard a dog barking - it was in the back of a large car in a covered crate, still there very late. Next morning saw some people letting the dog out - had been in there all night! Sure it was fine, but nothing I would ever dream of doing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine are happy to wait in the car and I am happy to leave them as well, as long as they are exercised and are in a quiet, safe location, somewhere where people will not be walking past. 3 dogs are sometimes too many to take into a pub, particularly when muddy... 
Life is sometimes a series of compromises, it is why I don't take the dogs when we go on holiday as then I can concentrate on the kids without worrying about the dogs...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

In winter I will occasionally leave the girls curled up in the boot if I'm popping in to a shop. We don't really have the daytime pub culture here so I would never be in the position of leaving them in the car while I met with friends. If I was going on a dog walk with others, I would make sure we were going to a dog friendly cafe. I'm not adverse to leaving girls in car for a short period of time though.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is quite anxious in situations like that. I've never really done it so she's just not used to it. I imagine it would be better if you had more than one and they were happy being left.

The longest she has ever been in the car alone is at a petrol forecourt and she spends the whole time I'm gone doing that awful shrill nervous bark. A couple of times I have gone to the co-op on the way back from the park and left her outside (I can see her the whole time) and she does the same. Dog friendly pubs all the way for me! Xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine are left in the car sometimes too. I did buy a car with dark back windows though and have a large crate they are in so whilst so they are mostly out of view. I also generally try to park somewhere where people mostly will not be walking past disturbing them and they settle down quite happily.

Molly stays in the car while Chance is at her agility sessions too - it is a secure car park at the training club so she generally stays in the front of the car then where she is much happier than in the crate in the back


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Tilly! 

My two couldn't care less in the car, I've never left them for more than 30 mins max, they've always just curled up, maybe helps that they have each other for company. Mind you having said all of this and the above, with the dog theft here at the minute I'm not sure I would chance leaving them alone in certain areas. It's a rare occurrence anyway. 

I've never left my two outside a shop, far too scared that they would get stolen. I have a feeling lola would cry like Tilly if left outside a shop. Lola would be too scared of missing something


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've had to use the bathroom on trips and have left them in the car. As I have a hammock on the back for them both of them are squeezed through the backs of the front seat with their front paws on the console lid in between the seats looking for me. It's never more than a few minutes and never when it's hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We do it, but never in warm weather and never for very long. If we have to leave him when we go in a restaurant we park close so we can watch him. I've never even heard of dog thieves here.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My friend who looks after my pair while I am work also runs dog daycare and has a van fully fitted with crates - the crates lock so if it was warm the van doors were left ajar and I know on a couple of occasions Molly was in there while we did a training session. She then scared me half to death one day when she heard my voice and came shooting out of the van  there was a tiny gap which she could have got out of at any time - if I leave a car window open ever a fraction now I make sure she is safely in a crate she can not get out of!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

people people people,,would you go to the pup and leave your kid in the cart alone ,of course not,,you would get thrown in jail for that,,the cops would be all over you..so why would you even think about leaving your wonderful pet in there. no way,,i don't take ginger any where she can not come with. and if we do my wife will go to the store or what ever and i will stay with ginger on a lead and take her for a small walk ..please think about what your doing here ,,this is famely


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Usually we go to dog friendly pubs and Murphy goes to a different pub virtually every week so he's got good pub etiquette! We have on occasion left him and Emmy in the boot after a long muddy walk and gone to the pub and they slept the whole time. My Aunty regularly leaves her two cockers in the car as they bark in the pub (not so good on their pub etiquette!) and we never have a problem, maybe we are lucky to live in a very doggy area. I don't have an issue with it so long as they arnt upset by it and it's not too warm. They generally just sleep it's a compromise I'm willing to make x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't they arrange lunch in a dog friendly pub. I wouldn't like to leave jasper, but I suppose if they've had lots of exercise and they're tired they would probably sleep. I would just be worried about leaving them unattended in the car! They are so precious aren't they xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibarneyb (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't have a dog yet , but i wouldn't dream of leaving it in the car....especially with all the reports of dogs being stolen etc


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lumpy I don't have an option as it is just me. Usually I try to find places I can take them. I will use the restroom at petsmart on stops along the way. And definitely do that when the weather is too warm. But it also adds an extra hour when we go visit my sister and I try not to make them sit in the car so long. So potty break for them and then a quick 2 minute in and out is better than driving 20 minutes off the freeway to find a pet store I can use. If I had my way these two would go everywhere with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your replies. I have managed to change our venue to a dog friendly pub. Mine are very good inside pubs and just sleep quietly under the table. Obviously some do leave them in cars and some don't.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's personal choice and depends on the dog and circumstances, but glad to you arrange something your happy with! Hope you have a nice time x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

The max I leave Zorro in a car is when I park right in front of Starbucks and get a to-go cup of coffee. Zorro has started recognizing the streets and he starts whining a block away coz he knows I am going to be gone for 5 mins ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

actually I have had to leave Dudley in the car to visit the loo a couple of times at motorway services, had forgotten that - but only when I really had no option(!), I hated doing it - watched the car as long as I could, went as quickly as I could and went straight back, but then I am a bit paranoid!! He is fine, i don't worry on that score, it is just the being stolen thing I worry about. On those occasions I actually park in a busy area as close to the doors as poss, hopefully thieves would think twice about breaking in with lots of people around. Its sad that we have to worry about these things, and I know the likelihood is really very low, I just wish it was nil. - oh and I wish services had a dog friendly loo - even a portacabin in the car park would do.


----------



## florafun (Jun 7, 2014)

_ wouldn't leave mine unless I could see the car clearly. Also I would never contemplate putting any sort of cockapoo sticker on the car. I've been told that this is paranoid but why on earth with these awful thieves around would I advertise that I own one and it could well be in the car.
_


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Who uses cockapoo stickers then? 

Is that like "baby on board?"


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have one that says I Love my Cockapoo....
and B has one that says...Real men walk small dogs.
he does also have one that says. will not break for zombies in his window. lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I have one that says I Love my Cockapoo....
> and B has one that says...Real men walk small dogs.
> he does also have one that says. will not break for zombies in his window. lol


Haha!! Very good! I didn't know you could get stickers, of course why not?


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the car stickers! Will have to get one! 

M gets left in the car if I'm dashing into the Post Office or if I can see the car. We do take him into pubs but he likes to sit on a chair at the table which is hugely embarrassing as we get some strange looks (quite rightly). The kids started it and it's now got totally out of hand and actually illustrates the need for consistent training. We're trying to get him used to staying on the floor but he looks at us like we're totally bonkers.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus likes to have a seat at the table too. For the life of me I cannot understand why people give us funny looks. He is nicer, funnier and better company than many people I've dined with of late.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha my bichon x phoebe will only sit in a chair in the pub, so the pups lie on the floor and she takes a seat! I'm sure she thinks she's a queen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Very muddy said:


> Love the car stickers! Will have to get one!
> 
> M gets left in the car if I'm dashing into the Post Office or if I can see the car. We do take him into pubs but he likes to sit on a chair at the table which is hugely embarrassing as we get some strange looks (quite rightly). The kids started it and it's now got totally out of hand and actually illustrates the need for consistent training. We're trying to get him used to staying on the floor but he looks at us like we're totally bonkers.



Sounds like training has already happened. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

hee hee! You are absolutely right!  We've been trained well by him since he was tiny!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

farelie,,amen


----------

